# Van Hook Bowfishing tournament



## Night Owls (Aug 18, 2010)

July 28th 
Little field launch
Sign in will be from 7-8am and the tournament will go to 5pm
100 percent payback
Payback will be on the weight of our 20 largest carp.
3 man tournament also.

This tournament will be hosted by the Missouri Basin Bowmen.


----------



## bowcarp (Feb 27, 2007)

wish I would of seen this sooner  been a good reason for a trip home , post the results if you have them and is this going to be a annual event ?


----------

